
So yeah, about Clojure's syntax - tosh
https://vvvvalvalval.github.io/posts/2018-01-06-so-yeah-about-clojures-syntax.html
======
beeforpork
> First, let me start by saying this: syntax is NEVER a good reason to use or
> dismiss a programming language. If your approach for choosing a language is
> 'I (don't) like the syntax', you're doing it wrong.

Sorry, but this is BS. A program language's syntax is an integral part of its
error-proneness and hence of its safety. E.g., if putting/not putting a
semicolon can crash a rocket, then that programming language's syntax has
failed.

No, really, syntax matters a lot!

(This does not mean that I think Closure's syntax is bad.)

